# Gasp, there ARE sunny days in the Pacific Northeast!



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

After what I'd call possibly the dreariest winter EVER, I finally woke up to bright blue skies today! Even dragged myself up extra early before work to go on a longer walk with Cadence. Here are pictures! 









Thou shalt SHAKE!









I think I smell something... Therefore, I shall dig!!









What do you mean grass is not for swimming?? I can swim ON grass, YES I CAN!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Nooo... don't go kiddies, I wanna playyyy









Hoho, I'll race you around this... this... metal thingy!









Check out this X'mas tree!









Ya think I can be the Home Depot's poster child? Maybe? No?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ahh... I have missed da smell of fresh grass!









Check my ear out!









Now do I look like a show dog or whaaaatttt?? 

DONE!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, every once in awhile we get a rain free day 
Cadence is looking cute as ever. I love his fluffy white coat.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's so fluffy!!! Nias all flat now because she hasn't bathed in 2 weeks but I love fluffy Paps! Cadence is so pretty! His coat is coming in nicely! 

I SOOO wanted to take Nia to queen Elizabeth park today but ibworkedbfrom 9-3 and had class from 6-9 pm. She was so sad I didn't take her out to play


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yep, every once in awhile we get a rain free day
> Cadence is looking cute as ever. I love her fluffy white coat.


Lol, thank you!! Yes.. apparently we're gonna have more sunny days next week 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> He's so fluffy!!! Nias all flat now because she hasn't bathed in 2 weeks but I love fluffy Paps! Cadence is so pretty! His coat is coming in nicely!
> 
> I SOOO wanted to take Nia to queen Elizabeth park today but ibworkedbfrom 9-3 and had class from 6-9 pm. She was so sad I didn't take her out to play


Yeah! He's gotten really fluffy the past month! Also, I just gave him a bath on tuesday so that might have helped lol.. his fur is also a bit cottony as opposed to silky, so that might be why too..

Aw yeah, that woulda been nice! QE Park is awesome. And wow, busy day for you huh.. I do not miss night classes. lol.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yes I know how those days are haha! I grew up in Washington  Only been in California for 7 months


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh man... I'm jealous of you. Lol, what I would give for sunshine!! Where in CA are you at?

And damn, I just realized that I made a typo on the title of this post.. What on earth is the Pacific North EAST? LOL!!... Sorry guys, I meant Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes we do Cadence, and me and my three dogs enjoyed it throughly. Unfortunatly I didn't get any pictures because its kinda hard to snap pictures while walking 3 dogs! But your pics are awesome Cadence, beautiful dog so cute and fluffy


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww, thank you! 

Oh yes, it was hard trying to take photos with ONE dog... I wouldn't wanna imagine trying to do it with three! Lol. It'll be easier if you had help


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cadence is adorable...and it looks like you guys had a blast. Glad you made the most of that rare sunny day


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> Oh yes, it was hard trying to take photos with ONE dog... I wouldn't wanna imagine trying to do it with three! Lol. It'll be easier if you had help



Well I think if the weather holds were gonna go to a Dog Park on Monday (crosses fingers). My help is at work this week so Its hard to walk and try to snap pics LOL


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Cadence is adorable...and it looks like you guys had a blast. Glad you made the most of that rare sunny day


I'm glad too!! Thanks  I hate winter--it's my least favourite season next to fall... just because it's always dark, gloomy, and wet here! Ugh, really not my cup of tea. Where I grew up, the sky isn't so indecisive--it storms for a couple of hours, and then the rain is done, and out comes the sun! 



Deron_dog said:


> Well I think if the weather holds were gonna go to a Dog Park on Monday (crosses fingers). My help is at work this week so Its hard to walk and try to snap pics LOL


I think it is! From the looks of it (I checked the weather forecast), it's gonna be sunny till next week! Yes, do snap some pics and then post them please


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I just love Cadence. He is tootoo cute, and his coat is coming in lovely. <3

I'll be over in a couple days to steal-- i mean play with him.. =X okay? hehehe.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Will do my Best! I've never been to the Dog Park my way lol, but I don't know if I can take Chad my oldest he's got some Dog Aggression Issues were still working on. And Roxie's a chicken...I think I'll only be taking Kowalski, but I'll try to take Roxie Maybe.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> I just love Cadence. He is tootoo cute, and his coat is coming in lovely. <3
> 
> I'll be over in a couple days to steal-- i mean play with him.. =X okay? hehehe.


Aww, thanks!! Actually, you can steal him for a week  I think he'll be in love with Gizmo and will try to terrorize Roxy. Haha. My neighbours have this 2.5lb long-haired chihuahua who he tries to bug everytime we see her. Now she's learned that since she can't outrun him, she can shriek madly when he comes near her so that I'll go there and drag him off.. lol.



Deron_dog said:


> Will do my Best! I've never been to the Dog Park my way lol, but I don't know if I can take Chad my oldest he's got some Dog Aggression Issues were still working on. And Roxie's a chicken...I think I'll only be taking Kowalski, but I'll try to take Roxie Maybe.


Aww.. you know, chickens do fine at dog parks because they just stay by themselves at the edges! Lol. My friend's dog does exactly the same thing. YEs take photos of Kowalski please!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Will do I promise, I love showing off my babies, I need to post the newest of Chad, though there just Face shots LOL. But I love my Chaddy's face. But, Joy of Joy's the SO, has agreed to go to the fenced off area with me tomarrow after work so Picture time for Kowalski at least....I'm starting to think I take to many pictures of Kowalski and not enough of My Bostons.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

We live in Southern California, in the San Diego area, its great and all but I'll tell you what sometimes I sure do miss the rain of the NW  I know crazy? Actually it rained here today so it kinda felt like home! 

Back in WA I lived about 2.5 hours away from Vancouver haha the NW is very beautiful *day dreams about pine trees*


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> Will do I promise, I love showing off my babies, I need to post the newest of Chad, though there just Face shots LOL. But I love my Chaddy's face. But, Joy of Joy's the SO, has agreed to go to the fenced off area with me tomarrow after work so Picture time for Kowalski at least....I'm starting to think I take to many pictures of Kowalski and not enough of My Bostons.


Haha, I think that might be true because I only remember seeing photos of Kowalski!! 



Active Dog said:


> We live in Southern California, in the San Diego area, its great and all but I'll tell you what sometimes I sure do miss the rain of the NW  I know crazy? Actually it rained here today so it kinda felt like home!
> 
> Back in WA I lived about 2.5 hours away from Vancouver haha the NW is very beautiful *day dreams about pine trees*


What?? Haha, that's funny! I don't think I'll ever miss the rain 

Did you live in the Seattle metro area? Don't you guys have pine trees in SD? The last time I went there it was 1995 and I was 9, haha, so I really don't remember anything much apart from Sea World (which is AWESOME btw). It's ok, at least you have palm trees now  I think if i ever moved home, the thing I'll miss most about this place are the mountains. They just make the scenery look so much less boring!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww, I've done Boston Terrier Spams, I need to link you...don't I? hang on!!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/68776-chad-roxie-jerry-boston.html
Here's a playdate for Chad and Roxie with Chad's Younger brother Jerry.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/67313-boston-terrier-love.html
And here's the whole Family line, From our dearly departedGreat Great Grandma Susie to Chad's Sire and Dam, Princess and Sirius....

There might be more but eh its Late LOL!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, how come I never noticed those threads?! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos of your niece and Chad! Especially the sleeping ones. So adorable. Your niece's hair colour is AWESOME. SO RED! 

I also giggled when I saw the photo of Deron suckling on his Boston Terrier foster mom. Haha, so cute. Did he totally outgrow the rest of the puppies soon after?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh gods I love that girls hair, no one in our family has Red hair so its helrious! its gotta be a way back throw back on our side though cause her Mom's from a straight line of dark haired people. LOL. Chad is VERY attached to her, she is his Baby! No one elses, he lovs to go visit her.

Oh gods, yes Deron out Grew everyone very quickly...I have a pic of him and Chad who is about a week and a half older then Deron laying together and Deron has his front leg over Chad's shoulder...and then one of the last pics I took of them together was Deron curled up in the small doggy bed with Chad looking over his back. They were best of Buds, I miss him so much.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Aww, thanks!! Actually, you can steal him for a week  I think he'll be in love with Gizmo and will try to terrorize Roxy. Haha. My neighbours have this 2.5lb long-haired chihuahua who he tries to bug everytime we see her. Now she's learned that since she can't outrun him, she can shriek madly when he comes near her so that I'll go there and drag him off.. lol.


Hehe, He'd have an absolute blast with Gizmo, they'd get in trouble all day long! lol! The princess is actually alot tougher than we think. Everyone is totally suprised how much she developed. She used to do the shrieking thing, and now she just rolls around and wrestles with them. She puts Gizmo in his place every time, and there's about 8-9 lb difference lol! Gosh, Paps are such characters!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Oh man... I'm jealous of you. Lol, what I would give for sunshine!! Where in CA are you at?
> 
> And damn, I just realized that I made a typo on the title of this post.. What on earth is the Pacific North EAST? LOL!!... Sorry guys, I meant Pacific Northwest.


When I read the title, I was just... startled. Pacific NorthEast??? Where is that?? Then I decided maybe you meant Russia or Japan..... The pacific would technically be on the eastern part of Russia and Japan....?

I'm glad I wasn't crazy. Well, not as crazy as I could be.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> Oh gods, yes Deron out Grew everyone very quickly...I have a pic of him and Chad who is about a week and a half older then Deron laying together and Deron has his front leg over Chad's shoulder...and then one of the last pics I took of them together was Deron curled up in the small doggy bed with Chad looking over his back. They were best of Buds, I miss him so much.


 I'm sure Chad misses him too. Poor guy. It's so cute to see a baby yellow lab with all those Bostons, though 



PappyMom said:


> Hehe, He'd have an absolute blast with Gizmo, they'd get in trouble all day long! lol! The princess is actually alot tougher than we think. Everyone is totally suprised how much she developed. She used to do the shrieking thing, and now she just rolls around and wrestles with them. She puts Gizmo in his place every time, and there's about 8-9 lb difference lol! Gosh, Paps are such characters!!


Oh gosh, I think Cadence & Giz would go all day wrecking your house haha! How much does Gizmo weigh? Cadence is prolly gonna be on the heavier side too, lol. He's 7 months and already weighs 7lbs. Roxy is gonna look so tiny beside them!



RBark said:


> When I read the title, I was just... startled. Pacific NorthEast??? Where is that?? Then I decided maybe you meant Russia or Japan..... The pacific would technically be on the eastern part of Russia and Japan....?
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't crazy. Well, not as crazy as I could be.


Hahaha, yeah I didn't even notice it till the next day  Yeah, I guess Pacific Northeast WOULD technically be Russia or Japan or Korea hahaha but no one would ever refer to those places as such eh. Lol.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, he does, for about the first 2 months after Deron Passed Chad was constently looking for him...it made the loss of Deron all the more heartbreaking...

Here are those pictures I was talking about. They were very attached to each other.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg, so precious! Brothers from a different mother


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Indeed they were, and sorry I didn't mean to Hijack your thread! LOL, you Pappy people make me want ba fourth Dog! I think the Fiance would kill me! LMAO!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I am so jealous of you  I won't see grass like that till at last June..maybe late May.

Curse Alaska and its yellow grass after a gillion months of winter...


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Oh gosh, I think Cadence & Giz would go all day wrecking your house haha! How much does Gizmo weigh? Cadence is prolly gonna be on the heavier side too, lol. He's 7 months and already weighs 7lbs. Roxy is gonna look so tiny beside them!


Last time we weighed Giz he was a healthy 11 lbs..lol.. Cadence might be 8 or 9 lbs..but I wouldn't expect him to grow much more. Roxy stopped growing at 5 months, and Giz stopped at 7 months.. I'd love to have Cadence and Gizzy mess up my house!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lucidity said:


> What?? Haha, that's funny! I don't think I'll ever miss the rain
> 
> Did you live in the Seattle metro area? Don't you guys have pine trees in SD? The last time I went there it was 1995 and I was 9, haha, so I really don't remember anything much apart from Sea World (which is AWESOME btw). It's ok, at least you have palm trees now  I think if i ever moved home, the thing I'll miss most about this place are the mountains. They just make the scenery look so much less boring!


Yeah I didn't think I would miss the rain much but when its not there you would be surprised 

Yeah we lived in Seatac/Auburn. The pine trees down here are sickly looking so it doesn't give the same effect haha, but you go a little north and they look much better ^_^palm trees are great till Christmas time when the nearest tree farm is like 2 hours away  Don't get me wrong I enjoy it here, but I guess there is nothing quite like home  oh and snow...goodness I miss snow!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Oh man... I'm jealous of you. Lol, what I would give for sunshine!! Where in CA are you at?
> 
> And damn, I just realized that I made a typo on the title of this post.. What on earth is the Pacific North EAST? LOL!!... Sorry guys, I meant Pacific Northwest.


Cute Pics ...I saw the topic and thought where the heck is the Pacific Northeast, cause I am in the Pacific Northwest LOL. It never occured to me to look at your avatar that says Vancouver LOL.

We just moved to Penticton last fall from Abbotsford...and I dont miss the rain at all LOL. Somebody said somthing about it raining here one day...and I said "what rain"...it was just a drizzle and it didnt go on for months LOL


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Cadence is....sooo freaking HANDSOME!! My goodness, his hair has literally "poofed" up!! Happy for your sunny day, &..gosh, don't EVER come to my state, cuz, if ya do, I'mma-gonna snag him up for sure! He really is turning out quite nicely!  I know you are a proud mum!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Jare said:


> I am so jealous of you  I won't see grass like that till at last June..maybe late May.
> 
> Curse Alaska and its yellow grass after a gillion months of winter...


Aww, June is very very late to be seeing grass.  I feel for you!! Maybe iit's time to move down to the Northwest 



PappyMom said:


> Last time we weighed Giz he was a healthy 11 lbs..lol.. Cadence might be 8 or 9 lbs..but I wouldn't expect him to grow much more. Roxy stopped growing at 5 months, and Giz stopped at 7 months.. I'd love to have Cadence and Gizzy mess up my house!


Oh yeah, I think Cadence will be around 8.5lbs or somewhere in that vicinity. He hasn't been growing much anymore! Gosh, I would really love to see Roxy in person. She must be tiny!!



misty073 said:


> Cute Pics ...I saw the topic and thought where the heck is the Pacific Northeast, cause I am in the Pacific Northwest LOL. It never occured to me to look at your avatar that says Vancouver LOL.
> 
> We just moved to Penticton last fall from Abbotsford...and I dont miss the rain at all LOL. Somebody said somthing about it raining here one day...and I said "what rain"...it was just a drizzle and it didnt go on for months LOL


Lol, gosh, isn't it cold in Penticton? But yuck, I will never miss the rain here.. Hahaha, I get what you mean about the drizzle that goes on for months!! It's like the sky can't make up its mind when to stop raining !



yappypappymom said:


> Cadence is....sooo freaking HANDSOME!! My goodness, his hair has literally "poofed" up!! Happy for your sunny day, &..gosh, don't EVER come to my state, cuz, if ya do, I'mma-gonna snag him up for sure! He really is turning out quite nicely!  I know you are a proud mum!


Aww, thank you!! Yes his fur did go through a "sprouting" phase hahaha. Before this, he was just bald! Where do you live, actually?? Eeee. I would steal your Leif too if I ever see him around hehehehe. He's too cute. I love his huge blaze!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Lol, gosh, isn't it cold in Penticton? But yuck, I will never miss the rain here.. Hahaha, I get what you mean about the drizzle that goes on for months!! It's like the sky can't make up its mind when to stop raining !


Its supposed to be and thats what I expected when winter hit, but I think we have had a warmer winter here than down on the coast  the past few weekends have been beautiful and we have been out with spring jackets. Athough when it did snow here it was different, not so wet and slushy LOL but the one thing you give up when you dont have the rain is the greenery...I do miss that. I cant wait for the warm summer beach weather but I do miss the look of the coast.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think it has been a very very mild winter for the entire west coast of North America in general! I don't remember it ever being so warm. It's sad though, they've had to ship in snow from Whistler for the mountains here for the Olympic events hahah. 

Oh yes, warm beach summers will be awesome for you guys


----------



## charaseac (Oct 18, 2009)

Last saturday was sunny too! We went to Steveston Richmond... Sooooo many dogs there... Haven't seen cadence for a while, he looks very fluffy now ^^

PS: I hope you know who i am lol...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, yeah his fur seriously GREWWW all of a sudden..

Yoseph?? LOL.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Love seeing that grass!! I can't wait until we have grass showing lol


----------

